# Twin 4yr old brothers in Mpls / St. Paul, MN area need a hom



## eknutson (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello all.

My wife and I have 5 cats... and it's getting to be too much. We don't feel we're giving each one the attention we'd like to give them, so we're looking for a new home for two of them.

Bob and Tom are brothers who we said we'd 'watch' for the summer a year and a half ago and the owner was never able to take them back.

They are twins, jet black medium haired boys with all of thier shots, declawed in the front, and nuetered. 

They are the most affectionate, patient, gentle, and cudly cats you will ever meet (which makes giving them up very difficult for us). They are pur-fect for small children 

We cannot separate them, as they are very close and we don't want to traumatize them.

Please feel free to PM me with any questions, etc =)


----------



## eknutson (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, it's been a few months and Bob and Tom are still with us. They would still like a new home... so I guess this is a 'bump'


----------

